# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Best (but cheap) online place to get dart frogs, ect.

## whiteroses91

As you know, I have been deciding on a tree frog/dart frog, since I joined the forum. It seems every day I decide on something else. 
SO...I let my boyfriend decide. He says he wants the most bad @ss thing he can find. He wants it to look like it could kill him with one touch. He read about a frog that could kill a 150 pound person. I think he likes the idea of them looking like this but not being like this, because we both are less than 150 and we have critters who would die as well. (a little bit of a drama queen, this one is). 

I am looking for a cheap, but good place to get frogs online. I don't really want to spend $40 each from (we want two, so it's not lonely) and then $50 on shipping. Almost $150 is too much, for me. I'm cheap. 

He wants a: 
       Mantella baroni (painted mantella)
       Mantella Expectata (Blue Leg Mantella)

Or (i think this is cool):
       Dendrobates tinctorius
If anyone has any suggestions for bad @ss frogs, I would love to share them with him. 


Free shipping with frogs between 40-50(found one like this, but didnt have any of the three we picked) or cheap priced frogs with normal shipping.

----------


## scribbles

What about an African Bullfrog, or Pacman Frog? They are aggressive feeders, and Pacmans can be bright colored. Keep in mind that these species grow large.

----------


## Paul Rust

*$40 for a dart frog and $50 for shipping is cheap. Maybe you should think about tree frogs or fire bellies to get your feet wet, as it were. Where do you live? Maybe someone can find you a breeder you can drive to.*

----------


## whiteroses91

I've had tree frogs before. I have been looking around for local breeders, but I'm not sure how to go about it.

----------


## Kurt

Knowing your location would help. There are shows that might be happening your area. That will be the only way you will be able get what you want with out paying shipping (barring a store that carries more exotic frogs). Expect to pay around $30 each for _Mantella baroni_/_madagascariensis_ and about $45 - $50 for _M. expectata_ (thats if you can even find them).

----------


## whiteroses91

Thanks. So maybe ask around and check online, to see if anyone knows of a frog/amphibian show?

----------


## Kurt

There are plety of shows, check with Kingsnake.com for one near you.

----------


## whiteroses91

I found one about a month from now. Thanks :Smile:  I'm excited now. lol

----------


## Kurt

Good luck. Don't be too disappointed if you don't find exactly what you want. There were absolutely no mantellas at last weekend's show in Manchester. I was lucky enough to get what I was looking for. I bought every bumble bee toad I found at the show, all three of them.

----------


## whiteroses91

Lol okay, I'll try not to get disappointed...but I can't promise I won't get excited and buy things not on my list. I'll have to buy a frog "Guide" book, so I don't get anything to out of my league. I'm an animal/critter person. I tried to rescue everything and anything that doesn't eat me first.

----------


## Kurt

I went to Manchester with a shopping list and a back-up shopping list in case the first list went bust. My primary list included bumble bee toads, western green toads, and red-backed rubber frogs. The secondary list was red-spotted treefrogs, clown treefrogs, red-spotted toads, and marbled newts. Lucky for me, found two of the three species I was looking for on my primary list and I bought everyone that I saw. I found none of my secondary choices or the western green toads.

----------


## whiteroses91

I expect to have to make a few trips to this show, but hopefully it doesnt take to many, for a frog that is right for me.

----------


## Kurt

Good luck and remember to get either painted mantellas (_M. baroni_ or _madagascariensis_) or blue-legged mantellas (_M. expectata_). I also like _Mantella laevigata_ and _aurantiaca_ myself. Read the Meet The Frog article on _laevigata_ and you will see why.

----------

